# Yesterday's nice load II



## silversaddle1 (Jul 28, 2011)

In the spirit of Zack's last post, here is our current project.

84 units to remove, these are the first of many to come!

Anybody want to make a cash offer on over 8000 pounds of telecomm boards?


----------



## escrap (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeeze i can see you have been busy Scott. You look as though you are doing good. These schools have been keeping us very busy lately. I would love to try and give my best cash price on the boards. Do you have some pics you can share. I may have to come in a brinks truck but i think we could do it. :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Zack,

I will post the pics tonight. Get your Brinks truck lined up! These 84 units are just the tip of the Iceberg!!!

I was going to ask you if that was a school job there in your pics. You can see in the one pic it looks like a school.

Scott


----------



## escrap (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha, sounds like you have a fun iceberg to tear into. You know Scott, 100k in all 100's is only about 4.5 inches tall..lol. Anyways look forward to the pics as always.

Zack


----------



## tklimson (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice job!!! We buy those boards. If you break them down cleaned I will buy them and pay shipping. I just scored 10,000 lbs out of a hospital.

pm for my contact info

Todd


----------

